# Waterfest® 18



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

July 20-22 | Waterfest® 18 - Englishtown, NJ



July 20-22 | Waterfest® 18 - Englishtown, NJ


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

In.:beer:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

cant wait, first year attending


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

Gone to the last 6 straight. Can't wait to hang with the VW kids. HILTON room reserved already. Ohhhh yea!


----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)

In:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

In of course.


R by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

in for waterfest


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll be there hopefully in this, and lower 


IMG_2149_B&W by Chris Whit, on Flickr


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

Coming back stronger than ever this year. Can't wait....:thumbup:


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

See yas all there, hopefully the car'll be running, but if not ill bust out the huffy since I'm around the corner.


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

im in definitely :beer:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm there or I'm square.:laugh:


----------



## eddiebeDubbin (Feb 21, 2011)

In :beer:


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

I heard East Brunswick police is gonna be starting the burnout shenanigans this year.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

im in:thumbup:


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

asap617 said:


> Gone to the last 6 straight. Can't wait to hang with the VW kids. HILTON room reserved already. Ohhhh yea!


This will be my 5th or 6th year going straight (can't keep up anymore). Enjoy being with my fellow enthusiast. :thumbup:


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

In.


42 by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll come, but I'll be damned if I'll enjoy it


----------



## el_bobbo (Nov 13, 2001)

What hotel do you guys normally stay at? I've been before and I end up 10 mi away at a quiet hotel away from the "shennanigans" if you know what I mean. ..


----------



## dmvDANYO (Nov 9, 2009)

well, Saturday night was fun last year.


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah it was.


----------



## el_bobbo (Nov 13, 2001)

L. Fopps said:


> Yeah it was.





dmvDANYO said:


> well, Saturday night was fun last year.


Where did you guys stay? The hotel I picked last year sucked and was ~10mi away.


----------



## dmvDANYO (Nov 9, 2009)

el_bobbo said:


> Where did you guys stay? The hotel I picked last year sucked and was ~10mi away.


Well I stayed at the Ramada Inn (which was a huge disappointment btw:banghead got drunk with a couple of people from Canada so it was pretty chill. 

I was referring to the Sam's Club shenanigans last year though.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

dmvDANYO said:


> Well I stayed at the Ramada Inn (which was a huge disappointment btw:banghead got drunk with a couple of people from Canada so it was pretty chill.
> 
> I was referring to the Sam's Club shenanigans last year though.


shoulda went 2010 !!!


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

Where y'all Canadians staying this year?


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

police were ridiculous in 2011


----------



## Zaedrous (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in except getting a caravan to roll this year would be nice.


----------



## McDubber (Nov 20, 2011)

yes sirrr


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

this cat will be there RIG and all


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't wait for the sunburn.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 5, 2012)

anyone driving down from upstate new york or around there looking to meet up and make VW ARMY come alive:beer:


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

el_bobbo said:


> Where did you guys stay? The hotel I picked last year sucked and was ~10mi away.


 Well I live literally 30 seconds from raceway park and just ran up 18 after the show closed. The mall was chill until that mustang and vette ruined everything, The chills gtg was beat cops beat us there and didn't let anyone chill. Sams club got out of hand really fast. Which everyone knew was going to happen when we heard abandoned parking lot. Kids jumping on bus stops burn outs burn outs and burn outs. I was more nervous for my car getting ****ed up by *******s than able to have fun. 

What ever happened to the chill halftime gtg's after Waterfest at chilis?.. I must be getting old.


----------



## el_bobbo (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm jealous, I'd love to live that close. 

Booking a hotel this weekend, just trying to get a nice one that's close enough to the park and the "festivities", if you know what I mean...


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

MrBaker said:


> anyone driving down from upstate new york or around there looking to meet up and make VW ARMY come alive:beer:


 I'm coming down from upstate ny, where are you from.. Catskill area here, exit 21 new York state thruway..


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 5, 2012)

exit 8 thruway clifton park when u planning on heading thru


----------



## juspassme (Jul 22, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## ml_pimp_692004 (Sep 21, 2009)

Missed it last year def in this year.


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

MrBaker said:


> exit 8 thruway clifton park when u planning on heading thru



Your about 1 hr north from me, we could def hook up.. How many you rolling with?


----------



## tjh1127 (Feb 19, 2012)

road tripping from mi. who wants to start a vw caravan!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

:wave: be there again pretty much since waterfest 3 ! Yeah I am getting old !


----------



## YoungCesar809 (Jan 31, 2012)

YoungCesar and His little brother are deff. in!!!!


----------



## 95vrsixjetta (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm in this will be my 3rd year. Just need a good hotel to stay at. Last year was with most of the Canadians at the holiday inn..:thumbup:


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

L. Fopps said:


> Well I live literally 30 seconds from raceway park and just ran up 18 after the show closed. The mall was chill until that mustang and vette ruined everything, The chills gtg was beat cops beat us there and didn't let anyone chill. Sams club got out of hand really fast. Which everyone knew was going to happen when we heard abandoned parking lot. Kids jumping on bus stops burn outs burn outs and burn outs. I was more nervous for my car getting ****ed up by *******s than able to have fun.
> 
> What ever happened to the chill halftime gtg's after Waterfest at chilis?.. I must be getting old.


I used to work for Chili's. My suggestion is to find out who the General Manager is in advance and call and talk to him or her about getting permission to loiter in their parking lot after you all eat/drink and whatnot. Most of them are pretty chill. I know if it were my old manager, he would be all for it.


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

Since i didnt make it to H2O this past year... hopefully i will be able to debut this beaut this year at waterfest...


----------



## tuned vws rule (Aug 28, 2003)

Where should I be looking for a hotel. From canada not to familiar with the area. :thumbup:


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

tuned vws rule said:


> Where should I be looking for a hotel. From canada not to familiar with the area. :thumbup:


Check out www.orangeballrally.com


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

englishtown, north brunswick.....Hampton inn is popular as well as almost every place right in the town


----------



## tuned vws rule (Aug 28, 2003)

Okay thanks:thumbup:


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

tuned vws rule said:


> Okay thanks:thumbup:


FYI: Orangeball is all the Canadians traveling from Quebec to Waterfest 
+ they all stay at the same hotel. I personally book what the Canadians book, lots of fun & :beer:!


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

laface96 said:


> This will be my 5th or 6th year going straight (can't keep up anymore). Enjoy being with my fellow enthusiast. :thumbup:


What ya driven up there?


----------



## chrischeez (Nov 29, 2007)

i've missed one in the last 10 years, i was pissed all weekend thinking about what parts i missed at the swap meet. won't make that mistake again. see you there.


----------



## ct 1.8t (Jun 17, 2003)

chrischeez said:


> i've missed one in the last 10 years, i was pissed all weekend thinking about what parts i missed at the swap meet. won't make that mistake again. see you there.


love me some cheese


----------



## lbmsy23 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Is there a meet up drive to spring 2012 waterfest?*

I know last yr I saw everyone meet up at Bergen community college.


----------



## lbmsy23 (Jul 23, 2011)

Is there a meet up around Bergen Passaic county for spring waterfest 2012??


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes sirrrr I'm thereee:laugh:


----------



## madewithdisgust (Feb 15, 2011)

We'll show up for a little while..!


Haley
My car: MK3 GLS Arrow Silver 
Helping work on: 
1991 G60 Corrado
MK2 triple white cabriolet


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

Are you sure it is 21-22 of July, I just got a flier from raceway park about the spring show and go and it shows waterfest as 14-15 of July. This would really suck if they changed the date as I am still be in Europe this weekend and would miss it again for the second year


----------



## chrischeez (Nov 29, 2007)

http://http://waterfest.net/says 21-22 on the site


----------



## lbmsy23 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi do u know what time the meet up is at bccc? And on the 21st I believe?


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

The Show and Go flyer says July, 21-22. :beer:


----------



## dubin' (Feb 15, 2009)

ill be there, with hopefully a finished coupe 

and id like to see some impressive track turn out..:laugh:


----------



## Diller (Oct 29, 2010)

Going to my fitst one this year, entered the drag race and autocross. Can't wait to go. Going to book my hotel room next week.


----------



## djbiddoof (Sep 4, 2006)

Ya A few of us Canadians stayed at the Ramada last year and it sucked it smelt like curry and sweaty ass hole... kinda mad the orangeball boys are going back there this year after not being there last year...... A few of us from Nova Scotia will be heading down again this year but might stay at the holiday inn. How come no one stays in Somerset N.J. anymore was it becasue we were all to roudy? 

Someone should call the Chilli's manager and talk to them because that is one of my favorite parts of Waterfest weekend.. Or pick a new spot...... 

Well I will be keeping my eyes open on this thred for info and hints on where meets will take place. 

Check out are Canadian Waterfest thred @ dublove.ca or dublove.ca/facebook


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

finally got my first vdub and gonna have my 2012 gli done up and detailed perfectly for this event. ive always wanted to go to this event but not before i got my own vdub to show off. btw anybody need detailing done for the show i got a guy that does an awesome job


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

djbiddoof said:


> Ya A few of us Canadians stayed at the Ramada last year and it sucked it smelt like curry and sweaty ass hole...


 
HAHAHAHAHA! Looks like there were some Indians in that Hotel having some "sexy time" 

Can someone have some crazy ass project X type of party this year! :thumbup::thumbup: :beer::beer::beer: ( . )( . )


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

gmoneyR32 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! Looks like there were some Indians in that Hotel having some "sexy time"
> 
> Can someone have some crazy ass project X type of party this year! :thumbup::thumbup: :beer::beer::beer: ( . )( . )


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

I agree!


----------



## mk4golf22 (Jul 31, 2010)

cant wait for waterfest:thumbup:

is it almost time for h2oi though?


----------



## DJ Swindle D (Apr 3, 2011)

Will be going so that I can fist pump at the Shore and pull all dem birches


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

DJ Swindle D said:


> Will be going so that I can fist pump at the Shore and pull all dem birches


 All the h0es down in Jersey Shore are grenades, some are worth pulling but there fcuking crazy! :screwy:


----------



## DrFeelgood19 (Aug 24, 2010)

i'm trying to go. is there anyone that will be coming through cincinnati, oh so i could cruse with ya?


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow Cincinnati? I personally wouldn't do that long haul. Idk that I'd go to waterfest if it wasn't in my backyard practically 


Sent with my thumbs


----------



## DrFeelgood19 (Aug 24, 2010)

the trip wouldn't bother me but i don't know of big vw get together in the midwest. so right now i'm s.o.l.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

DrFeelgood19 said:


> the trip wouldn't bother me but i don't know of big vw get together in the midwest. so right now i'm s.o.l.


 Not a whole lot in the Midwest, if I'm travelling that far it's for H2Oi or SoWo though, Waterfest isn't what it once was (though it still has potential)


----------



## MikeyBagADonuts (Jul 10, 2011)

I was wondering who is going to be making a video while driving to the event, Its my first waterfest with my new baby, and im trying to cruise. Let me know:beer:


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

MikeyBagADonuts said:


> I was wondering who is going to be making a video while driving to the event, Its my first waterfest with my new baby, and im trying to cruise. Let me know:beer:


 Just about everyone


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## emieu1 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is my 2nd year going. Does anybody know if the exhibition area has large enough space for one of those small tent things?


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes it does but your car basically has to be under it unless you go trunk to trunk with a buddy and sit between the cars


Sent with my thumbs


----------



## andresito360 (Jul 31, 2007)

drag racing is only for VW and Audi  what about porsche?? :banghead:


----------



## vDuBin23 (May 19, 2011)

Hope I don"t have to work to work that weekend..Can't wait for this shxt to come up


----------



## Kmonstermash (Sep 30, 2009)

looks like I will be here now! picking up my 08 UG R32 that friday. I will be the bone stock guy. lol


----------

